# [help] nagios-plugins-1.4.15 check_ping is not working

## jasenux

hello all,

[/code]

need some help with nagios-plugins-1.4.15.  i have just setup a new box with nrpe and nagios-plugins, and have problem with check_ping.

when i do:

```

# ./check_ping -H www.google.com -w 100,1% -c 200,2% -4

CRITICAL - You need more args!!!

Could not open pipe:

```

if i do this,

```

# ./check_ping -vvv -H www.google.com -w 100,1% -c 200,2% -4

CMD:

CRITICAL - You need more args!!!

Could not open pipe:

```

however, if i run the same command from another machine, also nagios-plugins-1.4.15

```

# ./check_ping -vvv -H www.google.com -w 100,1% -c 200,2% -4

CMD: /bin/ping -n -U -w 10 -c 5 www.google.com

Output: PING www.l.google.com (74.125.128.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

Output: 64 bytes from 74.125.128.104: icmp_req=1 ttl=49 time=2.93 ms

Output: 64 bytes from 74.125.128.104: icmp_req=2 ttl=49 time=2.57 ms

Output: 64 bytes from 74.125.128.104: icmp_req=3 ttl=47 time=2.92 ms

Output: 64 bytes from 74.125.128.104: icmp_req=4 ttl=47 time=2.96 ms

Output: 64 bytes from 74.125.128.104: icmp_req=5 ttl=47 time=2.88 ms

Output:

Output: --- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

Output: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4013ms

Output: rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.571/2.854/2.966/0.152 ms

PING OK - Packet loss = 0%, RTA = 2.85 ms|rta=2.854000ms;100.000000;200.000000;0.000000 pl=0%;1;2;0

100.000000:1% 200.000000:2%

```

any idea please?  thanks in advance.

----------

## Splink

I think this would go under more programming. 

What are the contents of check_ping script on both boxes? Are they the same ?

Also have you used the check_nrpe for that box too to make sure the nagios engine is running ?

----------

## Havin_it

Sorry to TJ but I'm getting this same issue now, with nagios-plugins-1.4.16. 

Here's an strace of the check_ping command as invoked by my setup (unchanged from defaults IIRC):

```
hazel ~ # strace /usr/lib64/nagios/plugins/check_ping -H 127.0.0.1 -w 3000.0,80% -c 5000.0,100% -p 5

execve("/usr/lib64/nagios/plugins/check_ping", ["/usr/lib64/nagios/plugins/check_"..., "-H", "127.0.0.1", "-w", "3000.0,80%", "-c", "5000.0,100%", "-p", "5"], [/* 42 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x100d000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f9e48a42000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=123933, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 123933, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x7f9e48a23000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib64/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0`m\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=135075, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2212784, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f9e48605000

mprotect(0x7f9e4861d000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f9e4881c000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x17000) = 0x7f9e4881c000

mmap(0x7f9e4881e000, 13232, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f9e4881e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib64/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\0&\2\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1745112, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 3857696, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f9e48257000

mprotect(0x7f9e483fb000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f9e485fb000, 24576, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1a4000) = 0x7f9e485fb000

mmap(0x7f9e48601000, 15648, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f9e48601000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f9e48a22000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f9e48a21000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f9e48a20000

arch_prctl(ARCH_SET_FS, 0x7f9e48a21700) = 0

mprotect(0x7f9e485fb000, 16384, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f9e4881c000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x60b000, 4096, PROT_READ)     = 0

mprotect(0x7f9e48a43000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

munmap(0x7f9e48a23000, 123933)          = 0

set_tid_address(0x7f9e48a219d0)         = 8293

set_robust_list(0x7f9e48a219e0, 24)     = 0

futex(0x7fff4367403c, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 0

futex(0x7fff4367403c, FUTEX_WAIT_BITSET_PRIVATE|FUTEX_CLOCK_REALTIME, 1, NULL, 7f9e48a21700) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

rt_sigaction(SIGRTMIN, {0x7f9e4860b780, [], SA_RESTORER|SA_SIGINFO, 0x7f9e48615810}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGRT_1, {0x7f9e4860b820, [], SA_RESTORER|SA_RESTART|SA_SIGINFO, 0x7f9e48615810}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [RTMIN RT_1], NULL, 8) = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_STACK, {rlim_cur=8192*1024, rlim_max=RLIM64_INFINITY}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x100d000

brk(0x102e000)                          = 0x102e000

open("/usr/lib64/locale/locale-archive", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1852256, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 1852256, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x7f9e4885b000

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGALRM, {0x405640, [ALRM], SA_RESTORER|SA_RESTART, 0x7f9e4828cc90}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

alarm(30)                               = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_CORE, {rlim_cur=0, rlim_max=RLIM64_INFINITY}) = 0

setrlimit(RLIMIT_CORE, {rlim_cur=0, rlim_max=RLIM64_INFINITY}) = 0

open("/usr/share/locale/locale.alias", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fcntl(3, F_GETFD)                       = 0x1 (flags FD_CLOEXEC)

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2570, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f9e48a41000

read(3, "# Locale name alias data base.\n#"..., 4096) = 2570

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f9e48a41000, 4096)            = 0

open("/usr/share/locale/en_GB.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/nagios-plugins.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/nagios-plugins.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/share/locale/en.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/nagios-plugins.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/share/locale/en/LC_MESSAGES/nagios-plugins.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

fstat(1, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(136, 1), ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f9e48a41000

write(1, "CRITICAL - You need more args!!!"..., 33CRITICAL - You need more args!!!

) = 33

write(1, "Could not open pipe: \n", 22Could not open pipe: 

) = 22

exit_group(3)                           = ?

+++ exited with 3 +++
```

Incidentally, check_ping is a binary not a script.

EDIT: Never mind, there is a BUG about this that I failed to find earlier.

----------

